

Security experts on Java: Fixing zero-day exploit could take 'two years' - cvursache
http://www.zdnet.com/security-experts-on-java-fixing-zero-day-exploit-could-take-two-years-7000009756/

======
curlypaul924
This isn't what the article says at all. It's two years to fix all the known
security holes, not two years to fix the 0day.

"HD Moore, chief security officer with Rapid7, a company that helps businesses
identify critical security vulnerabilities in their networks, said it could
take two years for Oracle to fix all the security bugs that have currently
been identified in the version of Java that is used for surfing the Web."

